# New Bosch Dishwasher not cleaning dishes



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

Purchased a New Bosch Dishwasher, Model SHE3ARF2UC and had it installed by my handyman. Water is going through unit when door is opened during a cycle. Dishwashing tabs are not dissolving and will be broken up after a cycle is run but dishes will still have food on them and cups will not be clean. Not sure what do as we thought Bosch was the highest rated dishwashers on the market. Our 16 year-old GE worked fine in cleaning dishes but felt we needed a new one as we were afraid of a break down. Please advise.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Check your manual. Some dishwashers require the use of powdered detergent.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

I am using the "Finish All-in-one " dishwasher tab samples that came with the new unit. The manual and on the dishwasher door it says to use the Finish products.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I looked up the manual. On page 10 it says for best results use fresh powdered dish washing detergent. 

If you have hard water, you'll likely need to use a rinse agent too. I have a family member with a similar Bosch with hard water. The cleaning results weren't great until she started using the rinse agent.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

I have put the "Finish" rinsing agent in the rinse aid dispenser. I can get some powdered dish washing detergent and try that. Do you think my hot water heater isn't set high enough for the new dishwasher?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The dishwasher detergent recommendation is basically paid advertising by the detergent company . I find in my kitchen aide that powder detergent using the two soap cups work best. If I use a detergent pod in mine, it goes in the soap dish with door . Liquids do an awful job in my dishwasher. Make sure you are putting the pod in the correct location per your owners manual. 

As for water, most upper end dishwashers heat the water internally to get it up to the correct temp.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

I've tried Heavy, Auto, and Normal settings and the tabs would not dissolve and dishes are still dirty. Last night I bought some power dishwasher cleaner and it worked ok. There was some powder residue and the dishes were cleaner but seems like the dishes should be cleaner. ???


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

jnstevens said:


> I've tried Heavy, Auto, and Normal settings and the tabs would not dissolve and dishes are still dirty. Last night I bought some power dishwasher cleaner and it worked ok. There was some powder residue and the dishes were cleaner but seems like the dishes should be cleaner. ???


Toss the tabs. They aren't going to work. Use less powder and that should stop the residue. Try a level tablespoon. Newer dishwashers use a lot less water than older models.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

I think you're missing the point. Op is still having an issue with dishes being dirty. This is likely not an issue of using packs but rather not enough cleaning going on.

I would check to ensure that you have enough water pressure going to the dishwasher. I would also ensure the supply is fully open. I do not know what your model does but some dishwashers just work off a timed fill cycle and not a water level per se. 

I would also ensure that the sump of the motor is clear. There is usually a tray to catch this stuff. I would clean it to ensure that there isn't any plastic or anything put in by the manufacturer. 

I would also run down the install manual and reread it to ensure all installation procedures were met. Sometimes the smallest detail can cause issues(unit not being level, incorrect supply pressure)

Finally after all that is done, it may need to have to be looked at. Sometimes it takes a trained set of eyes to see the non-obvious.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Post #7 tells me there's too much detergent. I'm relaying personal experience with a Bosch. Same issues. Hard water and a combination of to much detergent left residue which makes the dishes look dirty, especially glassware.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try a liquid detergent.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty sure the water valve is on all the way. I put a tbl. spoon of powder and that didn't even dissolve all the way. Water is hot but not real full by the drain plug, just to the filter. I guess since the d/w is under the Bosch warranty I will call an appliance company in my area to come out and check things out. Very frustrating!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

What is the actual temp of the hot water coming out of the tap? Are you using a thermometer? 120 degrees is pretty hot on the hand; you may be misjudging the temp.


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

There is definitely not enough water coming in. There's not even enough water to make it to the float switch. (the round thing in the photo behind your spray arm )
If your water valve is fully open, you most likely have a pinched water line or because the installer did not flush the water line before hooking it up to the new d/w you now have a clogged water valve screen..
This is an installer issue and they should take care of it for you. Most manufacturers will not cover by warranty an installation issue. This is what I have been told. Sound about right?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I would assume that the float turns the water off so if the line was being pinched some, it might slow down the fill rate, but would not stop it from being filled. I'd call Bosch and tell them to send a repair person since it isn't working right. Bosch machines aren't cheap.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you have the proper shutoff valve installed and is it completely open.
I've seen people use shutoff valve sizes you use for a refrigerator.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

The float does turn the water off under normal circumstances, but I believe that some or all models will also time the water intake cycle. If the timer advances regardless of the float level, then it could result in too low a water level if you have a kinked hose or other restriction in the water line. I think most mfrs do the double shut-off as a safeguard in case the float is stuck - otherwise you would fill the thing with water and possible flood the house.
Of course this won't prevent a flood if the water intake valve is stuck open...

I wouldn't do anything that will void your warranty, but before you call the service person, check the piping and hoses leading to the machine. I am fairly certain that if the service person finds a blocked line outside of the machine, you will be charged for the call, regardless of warranty.

FW


----------



## jnstevens (Mar 31, 2014)

Handyman came back out and replaced the shutoff valve to the new dishwasher. The old shutoff valve was all corroded and filled with calcium and no water was able to pass through. All is good and the tablets are dissolving and dishes are getting clean!!!! We probably do have hard water but the previous shutoff valve had been on the old dishwasher for 16 years. Thank you for all the posts and help.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

jnstevens said:


> Handyman came back out and replaced the shutoff valve to the new dishwasher. The old shutoff valve was all corroded and filled with calcium and no water was able to pass through. All is good and the tablets are dissolving and dishes are getting clean!!!! We probably do have hard water but the previous shutoff valve had been on the old dishwasher for 16 years. Thank you for all the posts and help.


I probably need to replace all of the shutoff valves in my home. They are still the old washer type, which get clogged very easily when you have hard water. Ball valves are the best to use for all water supply shutoff.


----------

